# Reel Repair Question (Penn 9/0)



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an old Penn 9/0 that I always use shark fishing. Last week after landing a 5 ft. bull on the beach, the drag just completley stopped working. When you go to click into gear out of freespool mode, the lever moves fine but the reel stays in freespool. You cannot reel in line at all. Anyone have this problem and is it something I can fix myself, if not, any reel repair place suggestions? Who does the best work for a fair price?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Rod n reel depot


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Penn Reels are very easy to repair yourself if you have any mechanical ability. I do ALL mine myself. Parts are eaisly to come/buy by.


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

Outcast is a penn certified penn repair shop


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know a guy if you don't do it yourself........just let me know Josh.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Your star drag didn't back off on you did it? If not the spring that controls the freespool lever has probably broke. You can take a shot at it but you will probably not be able to figure out how to get all the springs back in their proper places. Take the long screws out of the sideplate first. That way you can take a look at what you have before you get into taking the gears out. You might get lucky and see that the spring has just jumped out of place. Worst case scenario you take it to rod and reel depot, Dizzie Lizzies, orOutcast in a ziplock bag. These big penns are actually easier to work on than the small ones.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel breakdown......

http://www.nutterrodandreel.com/pdf/Penn/Product%20Diagrams/115l.PDFhttp://www.nutterrodandreel.com/pdf/Penn/Product Diagrams/115l.PDF


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

While this site shows maintenance on a 114H, all Penn Senators are similar and the site can be used for a 9/0.



The hardest part about a Penn Senator is getting the anti-reverse dog spring in place without loosing it.



http://www.kayaksportfishing.com/tackle_n_tips/submissions/ted/penn_reel_maintenance.htm#top


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just repaired a 113H that had that problem. The pinion gear was froze to the shaft. I was able to free it and avoiding having to buy a spool and pinion gear, which would have cost about 1/2 the price of a new reel. Take it in or fix it yourself right away before it gets unrepairable. There is a set of instructions on the General section of the FSM forum.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jack Hexter (5/12/2008)*While this site shows maintenance on a 114H, all Penn Senators are similar and the site can be used for a 9/0.
> 
> The hardest part about a Penn Senator is getting the anti-reverse dog spring in place without loosing it.
> 
> http://www.kayaksportfishing.com/tackle_n_tips/submissions/ted/penn_reel_maintenance.htm#top


That would of been nice to have the FIRST time I took apart my Penns. Great reference...I'll give you a 3 








UP


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

This fella here does great work on rods and reels work on a couple of penns of mine, Bob Van DeWalle 850-934-9479 he lives in Tiger Point charges about $10.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the replies, I knew I'd get some good advice here as always.


----------

